# New Innokin Coolfire Z80 at All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (12/6/21)

*ETA 24 Jun! Just in time to join our 5th Anniversary Party!* 

The newly released Innokin Coolfire Z80 Box Mod Kit with Zenith II Tank Atomizer 5.5ml

Featuring the new 4th Gen vape tech promising extended coil life and improved flavour delivery over the lifetime of the coil. With its 510 threading any atomizer will benefit from this technology.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/6/21)

The Coolfire Z80 Kit is now available for purchase on pre-order at R846.09 sale price.


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (30/6/21)

Will it be available in just the mod?


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/6/21)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Will it be available in just the mod?


@Laura Lee-Hillier No Innokin only supplies it as a kit. It can be used with RTA's etc though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/7/21)

After using this kit for a while, I can personally recommend it without hesitation for MTL and RDL use. I'm very impressed, good flavour, no leaking/seeping/sweating - something I'm very picky about is no-mess vaping. Easy mess-free filling. Excellent quality.

Highly recommended for all our juices in MTL/RDL vaping.

This not to boost sales - I can hardly keep up with restocking as it is. But if anyone is going to vape our juices I want them to use kit that will compliment our juice and complete their vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> After using this kit for a while, I can personally recommend it without hesitation for MTL and RDL use. I'm very impressed, good flavour, no leaking/seeping/sweating - something I'm very picky about is no-mess vaping. Easy mess-free filling. Excellent quality.
> 
> Highly recommended for all our juices in MTL/RDL vaping.
> 
> ...



No argument there! The kit is a Chicken Dinner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/7/21)

Just to be absolutely clear, as a juice manufacturer I am very concerned about the plethora of pods, lower powered MTL and RDL equipment out there. I fully endorse this kit for MTL and RDL in the flavour and quality dept. It will of course never compete with full-on DL RTA's and sub-ohm tanks in the flavour-saturation dept.

As far as RDL with the 0.3Ω coils go, they are officially recommended for 40/60 to 80/20 30W to 40W. I would recommend 40/60 to 50/50 30W to 40W and up to 70/30 30W to 35W.

We are again running low on stocks, but never fear, the next shipment is on it's way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/7/21)

Just an update: Our next shipment is due for delivery end of this week, we will also be replenishing our stocks of coils. We will be carrying the FULL RANGE of coils from the end of this month, even the less popular ones.

As with our juices, our intention is to be a reliable supplier of the hardware we offer, not just a shipment or two then off to the Next Big Thing, leaving those that have invested in the kit floundering for coils and spares.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/7/21)

Restocked!

0.3Ω coils and Black Leather Z80's were a problem, I'm afraid. But we will have another large shipment in towards month-end, and there are lots of both in there, so it is a temporary problem. All coils will be well-stocked in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Restocked!
> 
> 0.3Ω coils and Black Leather Z80's were a problem, I'm afraid. But we will have another large shipment in towards month-end, and there are lots of both in there, so it is a temporary problem. All coils will be well-stocked in future.


Hi @YeOldeOke 

I want to grab the zenith II tank for my fussy mrs but I want to grab more 0.3 coils same time. 

when do you think you will be restocked again so I can order at the same time please?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/7/21)

@Paul33
it'll be here by the 1st week of August.

This and the previous shipment has seen a slight increase in price. It's not us trying to take advantage of demand, it's our looting and rioting friends causing the ZAR to drop by more than 5%.
Actually, I'm amazed it only dropped by 5'ish%, I'm sure there's more to come.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Paul33
> it'll be here by the 1st week of August.
> 
> This and the previous shipment has seen a slight increase in price. It's not us trying to take advantage of demand, it's our looting and rioting friends causing the ZAR to drop by more than 5%.
> Actually, I'm amazed it only dropped by 5'ish%, I'm sure there's more to come.


Perfect thank you so much!


----------



## Paul33 (30/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Paul33
> it'll be here by the 1st week of August.
> 
> This and the previous shipment has seen a slight increase in price. It's not us trying to take advantage of demand, it's our looting and rioting friends causing the ZAR to drop by more than 5%.
> Actually, I'm amazed it only dropped by 5'ish%, I'm sure there's more to come.


Boss lady seems to be happy with the tank (fingers crossed) so thank you very much. 

Are we still on for you to be restocked with coils next week?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Boss lady seems to be happy with the tank (fingers crossed) so thank you very much.
> 
> Are we still on for you to be restocked with coils next week?


Glad she likes it. The shipment is on it's way, so late next week seems a reasonable ETA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Glad she likes it. The shipment is on it's way, so late next week seems a reasonable ETA.


Thank you sir. Let’s hold thumbs she lasts till then but I think she just might it till then. Hopefully.


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Thank you sir. Let’s hold thumbs she lasts till then but I think she just might it till then. Hopefully.


Those coils last a long time, so I don't think she'll have a problem.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Those coils last a long time, so I don't think she'll have a problem.


And not a drop has leaked so I’m very impressed and happy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> And not a drop has leaked so I’m very impressed and happy!


Great tank that. Which coil is she using? If you're really in a bind before the shipment arrives I have a spare 0.3Ω coil I can let you have.


----------



## Paul33 (31/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Great tank that. Which coil is she using? If you're really in a bind before the shipment arrives I have a spare 0.3Ω coil I can let you have.


She’s using the 0.3ohm 

I’ll definitely keep your kind offer in mind thank you.


----------

